# oatmeal in soap



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

I got a request for oatmeal in soap.

How much oatmeal should I put in a 7 lb batch? I'm assuming I add it at trace? Do I need to chop it up or do anything special?

Thanks,
PJ


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I use a big handful...not very scientific I know 
I like to hit it with the stick blender for a minute to chop it but it is nice either way.
Becky


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

I put 4 oz in a 7lb recipe. I run it thru the food processor.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I use 1/4 cup blended so not such big pieces in the soap the less you blend the scrubbier or harsh it is I like it ground real fine myself and use my coffee grinder.


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks! I was going to get to it today, but life happened. I'll make it tomorrow. 
PJ


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep I use a 1/4 in a 7lb batch of soap you can use it finely ground or whole.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I put 3 big handfuls into the bottom of my pot then put my oils and butters over it, add my lye and stick blend.

I have the best OGMH soap, no really I do  I would be glad to send you a bar for you to try. From pulverizing that much oatmeal into it, the shea amount, the new scent and the texture on the top it will become your best seller hands down. Just PM me your address. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

bring me a bar with you friday please. also some nettles


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank god most of the nettles are dead, as is my ryegrass, noticed as I was walking out in the pasture today collecting show collars!!! Brats! But I know out by the wash water ditch there will be plenty of nettles for you, if you just break these suckers into pieces you can grow them...keep them in pots you do not want this stuff all over your property!

I put a bar in my purse for you right now, ask for it! Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## tioga13 (Apr 4, 2008)

I put about 7 T. of finely ground oats into my 9 lb. batches. I've found that when it isn't fine that the soap gets rough during use and also may not hold together as well.

I grind it finely in a small food processor and then mix it into the soap with a stick blender right before pouring into the mold.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Vicki's Oatmeal soap is awesome!! Wish mine was that good. am going to try her method of adding oatmeal next time.


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm so excited - Vicki's soap arrived today! It looks and smells awesome - now to get it into the shower and test it! :biggrin

Right now it's sitting on the bathroom counter and the whole bathroom smells like honey!


Thanks, Vicki!

PJ


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I warned you  you will be buying that honey from Lil and adding it to your OGM&H! When a customer smells it they fall in love with it. Adding just cheap ole wallmart brand oatmeal and letting your stick blender get it during soaping is how I do soaping classes, it works wonderful...I do use some colodial oatmeal also for label appeal  Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

how much honey did you add??


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The honey FO I am still playing with 1 ounce it 4 ounces of OMH...2 ounce it and 4 ounces OMH. My real honey, shoot I only put a little squeeze from my honey bear in it, otherwise it get so hot it ruins the texture on the top of my soap. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

So if I am reading this right you are use 1 to 2 oz of Lils Honey Octane and 4 oz or OMH. Well I only have Lil's. Honey ummmmmmm


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Do you have any OMH? They are all pretty much the same, too much almond  Vicki


----------

